# Correct trunk paint



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Who sells the best black,grey,aqua trunk paint for my 69? Looking to buy a quart. Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't know how "correct" this is, but I used it on my '67. Trunk Paint - Aerosol | Dupli-Color
It went on very well, even from a can. It went where I pointed it, unlike regular spray can paint which does overspray. Website only mentions spray, no cans. Sorry if this is not acceptable.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

greenjudge69 said:


> Who sells the best black,grey,aqua trunk paint for my 69? Looking to buy a quart. Thanks


I am partial to Eastwood, did mine and had very little over spray. Whichever you use make sure you use a satin clear sealer, at least 2 coats. Some who didn't reported paint runs when the trunk got wet.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Going to see if I can have someone mix the R/M 844 code original GM stuff. Worth a try.


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000QIHQ9Y/ this is the correct stuff for your '69

Genuine GM 1051499 Car Trunk Spatter Paint, 13 oz. Can, Black/Aqua

Eastwood above is probably a ok also. 


quart seems like a good way to go if you got a gun that can spray it. i had to get 5 cans of it.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry just saw your reply. Thank you. I'll check it out


----------

